# MVNO + ipad



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je regarde pour m'acheter un ipad.... mais pour moi c'est incompatible avec mon utilisation sans forfait 3G...

Que pensez vous de l'offre de SIM+ :

Forfait 30MN SANS ENGAGEMENT 490 / mois
Micro Sim pour iPhone 4 gratuit
Internet illimité 1250 / mois

maius la petite ligne dit :
(3) Options WEB Illimité, Forfait Show Time Full : Navigation illimitée 24H/24 sur internet depuis la France métropolitaine (hors services payants) sous réserve d'un mobile compatible. Au-delà d'un usage de 500 Mo/mois, limitation du débit jusqu'à 
la prochaine date de facturation et facturation hors forfait au tarif en vigueur. Les usages modem, streaming, voix sur IP, peer to peer, newsgroups, envois de spams sont interdits et sont facturés hors forfait au tarif en vigueur.
Soit 0.59/Mo

Y a t'il un moyen de forcer larrêt des communications data dès que l'on atteint 500Mo?

Sinon, y a t'il d'autre MVNO qui vous inspirent?

Merci


----------



## Artek (25 Janvier 2011)

Alors déjà, c'est surement moi mais j'ai pas compris ton message. 

"Forfait 30MN SANS ENGAGEMENT 490 / mois"
ça c'est quoi ? Un forfait ipad ? 

"Micro Sim pour iPhone 4 gratuit
Internet illimité 1250 / mois"

Ca ça veut dire quoi ? que c'est une microsim que tu paye en plus de ton abo de tel ? 

Voilà mon expérience, d'utilisateur d'ipad. Les propos tenus ne concernent que moi dans la configuration qui est mienne. 

Je suis client d'Orange. 
J'ai un iPhone 4. ( donc une micro Sim ) 
J'ai un ipad 3G acheté à la fnac ( qui avale une micro sim ) 
J'ai un forfait internet illimité ( "500 mo de fair use" ne désigne que ce que tu peux télécharger depuis cet abo, au delà de 500 mo téléchargés, il réduisent ton débit ) 

Si je met ma sim IP4 dans mon ipad, ça fonctionne très bien. 
*MAIS LES TEXTOS RECUS QUAND JE SUIS SUR L'IPAD DISPARAISSENT : JE NE LES RECOIS JAMAIS *
Je peux me connecter à internet, surfer en illimité, écouter la radio etc etc... 
Orange ne s'en rends pas compte, je n'ai pas de hors forait et je ne paye pas d'abonnement supplémentaire. 


ENSUITE  

il me *SEMBLE* que demander une carte sim jumelle (même ligne) pour ta voiture, te coûte 3 ou 4 par mois de plus sur ton forfait mobile. tu déclare nécéssiter une micro sim. 
PAR SÉCURITÉ met la micro sim neuve dans ton tel quitte à utiliser un adaptateur ( 3) l'ancienne dans l'iPad ( ces mecs sont des rapaces, il seraient capablent d'une fourberie, je me méfie ). 


ATTENTION si tu vas voir une discussion précédente que j'ai créée sur le sujet ici( carte sim ip4 dans ipad ), tu verras que ça ne marche pas pour tout le monde ( si je me souviens bien ) notamment quand tu n'es pas chez un opérateur major ( genre tu es chez leclerc mobile, boulanger, virgin, etc... ) 

j'espère que ça t'aura aidé, perso, j'utilise beaucoup la sim 3G de mon IP4 dans mon ipad, et ça fonctionne nickel, mais je passe à l'achat d'une borne airport express pour les deux ou trois endrois que je fréquente tous les jours et qui n'ont pas de réseaux wifi. 

En tout cas si tu peux, évite de payer les 30 euros des opérateurs, c'est purement du vol.


Pour finir. Dans quelques mois, sors un nouvel ipad. Peut être cela vaut-il la peine d'attendre. notemment avec la fonction hotspot des ios... a toi de voir.


----------



## Mouette94 (25 Janvier 2011)

Mon iPad est seulement WiFi, mais il est vrai que je suis en général assez près de hotspots (ou chez moi). Dans le cas contraire, j'hésiterais beaucoup, du fait des coûts... 

Cela dépend aussi des besoins. À toi de voir.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir

Merci de vos réponses.

Tout d'abord, mon utilisation serai trop nomade pour pouvoir me permettre de me contenter des ipad WIFI.

Ensuite, je me renseigne en prévision de l'ipad 2.... Pas question pour moi de craquer sur la V1.

Pour le forfait. Il s'agit pour moi de trouver un bon forfait, moins cher que les 30 d'orange, etc et *sans engagement.*

Avec le forfait de sim+, je n'utiliserai pas les 30min, mais ça me sert de support pour avoir l'option internet... you see? un peu comme le forfait a 7 Orange avec l'option iphone à 25... mais moins cher

J'ai toujours un iphone Edge qui me va bien pour le moment, en forfait sans engagement chez Virgin (30 pour 5h + internet+sms) et je n'ai pas prévu de changer, mais par contre l'iunternet est niquel (pas la mesagerie visuelle mais bon, je m'en passe bien)... Je regarde donc du coté de la sim jumelle.

Merci


----------

